# Dell monitor trouble



## mostlytechnical (Jan 10, 2005)

As a gift, I received two Dell monitors. I was told that one of them had a random problem, it would turn off and not turn back on. I don't remember the model (nor is it written anywhere on it), but the problem is as follows. After using the monitor for two days, it out of the blue had the screen size shrink, expand, shrink, and expand, while wavering, and then blacked out completely. Shut it off, turned it back on, did it again. Shut it off for 5 minutes, wouldn't turn back on. Haven't gotten it back on. The LED by the power switch tells you the status of the monitor. Green but not vibrant green is sleep mode / powerdown mode, a very pale yellow or sometimes orange color means no connection to a vid card or a bad vid card, and a violently orange or red means failure. Any rate, the LED is the same bright vibrant green as it was before. I was wondering if anyone had any light to shed on this. I am thinking along the lines of overheating. I would like to avoid opening the case, seeing as how its usually next to impossible to get them back together correctly. No other problems of this nature or anything similar have happened yet. Thanks for any helpful insight.


----------



## notsobizzymofo (Nov 12, 2004)

mostlytechnical said:


> As a gift, I received two Dell monitors. I was told that one of them had a random problem, it would turn off and not turn back on. I don't remember the model (nor is it written anywhere on it), but the problem is as follows. After using the monitor for two days, it out of the blue had the screen size shrink, expand, shrink, and expand, while wavering, and then blacked out completely. Shut it off, turned it back on, did it again. Shut it off for 5 minutes, wouldn't turn back on. Haven't gotten it back on. The LED by the power switch tells you the status of the monitor. Green but not vibrant green is sleep mode / powerdown mode, a very pale yellow or sometimes orange color means no connection to a vid card or a bad vid card, and a violently orange or red means failure. Any rate, the LED is the same bright vibrant green as it was before. I was wondering if anyone had any light to shed on this. I am thinking along the lines of overheating. I would like to avoid opening the case, seeing as how its usually next to impossible to get them back together correctly. No other problems of this nature or anything similar have happened yet. Thanks for any helpful insight.



w0w that is Extremely Weird. hmm make sure no type of Magnets are around the monitor. i had a problem with my monitor at one time because my Surrond sound Speakers were to close to it causing kind of the same effect.
if not then it sounds like the monitor is out. one of my previous DELL monitors had a solid Green light and no picture. Took it to a Monitor place told me it overheated and went out. Green light just ment that the Video Card was plugged up to it making it seem like the monitor still worked. 

i don't know if that was any help.

-slick


----------



## mostlytechnical (Jan 10, 2005)

Yeah, figures. I believe however that it is an overheating problem - the monitor is not overheated *now*, but when it's on for too long or has power for to long it will become overheated and fizzle out. I'm hoping someone has a suggestion as to how to proceed, or perhaps someone has advanced knowledge of it.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

If it is an overheating problem, try cleaning with compressed air, preferrably outdoors. Dust is the enemy of things electronic, especially where high voltage is involved, as in monitors.


----------

